# Fitting by Damon Roberson?



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I stopped by his shop in Huntington Beach and had a nice talk about bikes and fitting. He is on my list for a fitting and I was wondering if any here have had him fit you and how you liked the results. As well, any other comments you may have. 

TIA


----------

